# Which motherboard chipset for stable USB3 support?



## mrjayviper (Jun 30, 2015)

I was looking to buy an AMD A75-based motherboard which is on sale. It has 8 SATA ports which would be perfect for a file server. I'm just wondering if this chipset is supported when it comes to USB 3.0.

Thanks


----------



## Uniballer (Jun 30, 2015)

I haven't heard of any XHCI problems with the A75 chipset itself.  Some of the boards have additional ASMedia ASM1042 controllers which are known to work well with FreeBSD.


----------



## mrjayviper (Jul 1, 2015)

Uniballer said:


> I haven't heard of any XHCI problems with the A75 chipset itself.  Some of the boards have additional ASMedia ASM1042 controllers which are known to work well with FreeBSD.


Hello. Thanks for the reply. Do I need to recompile the kernel to get s_up_port on the chipsets you mentioned? I'm planning to use 10.1-RELEASE and then update via freebsd-update(8). Thanks


----------



## Uniballer (Jul 1, 2015)

It should be in there.


----------



## diizzy (Jul 5, 2015)

That chipset doesn't provide 8 x SATA natively so be very careful which additional controller your get, ASMedia is recommended while Marvell and Silicon Image aren't.
The A75 boards seems to be EoL pretty much and in general (at least for now) you're much better off with an Intel platform (performance, heat, compatibility) even if it has 2 core less on most cases.
//Danne


----------

